# WEB.DE Sicherheitszertifikat ist abgelaufen.



## suntrop (26. Mai 2003)

Seit einiger Zeit bekomme ich beim Einloggen auf WEB.DE
immer die Meldung, dass mein Sicherheitszertifikat entweder
abgelaufen ist oder nicht mehr gültig ist.
Und das auch immer gleich drei mal hinter einander.

Was muss ich tun, damit die Meldung nicht mehr kommt?

Beim letzten mal hat sich das Problem damit gelöst, das ich 
ohnehin mein OS neu installieren musste. Aber nach etwa ein 
zwei Monaten kommt immer diese Meldung. Also muss es mit 
irgendwas auf meinm PC zu tun haben. Unter Linux kommt es
übrigens auch.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (6. Juni 2003)

Ich glaube das du mit dem Sicherheitszertifikat von web.de nicht viel zu schaffen hast. 

Dein Browser informiert dich lediglich darüber das Web.de nicht mehr zertifiziert verschlüsselt beim Login.

Das es sich beim letzten mal von selbst gelöst hat, liegt sicher daran das Web.de das Zertifikat hat erneuern lassen.


----------



## suntrop (6. Juni 2003)

Muss anscheinend stimmen.
Denn seit ein, zwei Wochen ist es weg. Einfach so!

Aber schon seltsam, dass es sonst immer gelöst wurde, als
mein Kram erneuert hatte.


----------

